# I have dreams about her



## rldevogt (Jan 4, 2012)

This hog has torn down my feeder, knocked over my chair blind, and only comes out conviently 5-10 after I leave the area. I have been watching it for about 2 weeks and have missed her every time by about 15 minutes. I just set up a trap and am hoping to catch her in it by friday. 

Any Idea on the Weight? She is about 8 - 10 feet away from the camera in both of those pictures.


----------



## nkbigdog (Jan 4, 2012)

Hard to scale size, If the bucket was closer maybe..All I see is some fine Smoken pork...Good luck!


----------



## hoghunter242012 (Jan 4, 2012)

thats a good one. she looks pragnant or just fat either way i would get to hutin.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 5, 2012)

nkbigdog said:


> Hard to scale size, If the bucket was closer maybe..All I see is some fine Smoken pork...Good luck!



Times 2! She needs to be covered in Smoke fo sho!!


----------



## firefightermpc (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm with them its hard to tell, but I would say 175.


----------



## bigelow (Jan 6, 2012)

id say shes a breeder choot


----------



## SpurHuntinHillbilly (Jan 6, 2012)

175- 200 ish?   Hard to tell but either way she needs a permanent dirt nap!  Choot er!


----------



## Uncle Nicky (Jan 26, 2012)

When I opened this thread, I thought it was going to be about Giada de Laurentiis


----------



## pnome (Jan 26, 2012)

Uncle Nicky said:


> When I opened this thread, I thought it was going to be about Giada de Laurentiis



Ok I'll help....

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/giada-de-laurentiis/pancetta-wrapped-pork-roast-recipe/index.html


----------



## benellisbe (Jan 26, 2012)

Pregnant and close to dropping.


----------



## leoparddog (Jan 26, 2012)

Uncle Nicky said:


> When I opened this thread, I thought it was going to be about Giada de Laurentiis



Oh yeah!  Me tooo!  these are better!

http://www.foodnetwork.com/chefs/giada-in-paradise/pictures/index.html


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Jan 27, 2012)

I would say already dropped and nursing. At least 175lbs.


----------



## tournament fisher (Jan 27, 2012)

big


----------



## bigreddwon (Jan 27, 2012)

She looks small to me, 80-90 lbs maybe.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 29, 2012)

She's hot!


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks (Apr 4, 2012)

Real nice pig


----------



## supaman002 (Apr 6, 2012)

i'd say 250, nice reguardless


----------

